# 435i Lease deal - Am I getting ripped off?



## zoombie99 (Mar 27, 2012)

Contrary to what you hear, if you look hard enough and expand your search area, deals can be had on the 4 series. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## jingato (Dec 8, 2013)

I just finished negotiating on a 435i xDrive as well. I got it for $500 below invoice. 

MSRP $58,300
Sales price $53,500
Residual $36,729 10,000 miles per year
Monthly payment $579
Down Payment $0

I also took advantage of BMW's 7 security deposits program which will bring my final monthly payment to $539.


----------



## funkadesi (May 6, 2013)

jingato said:


> I just finished negotiating on a 435i xDrive as well. I got it for $500 below invoice.
> 
> MSRP $58,300
> Sales price $53,500
> ...


That sounds like a great deal. Care to share which dealer did you end up going with?


----------



## jingato (Dec 8, 2013)

funkadesi said:


> That sounds like a great deal. Care to share which dealer did you end up going with?


Sure, I got it at JMK BMW in Springfield. Here's the salesmans contact info

Art Youman
973-379-7744 X 280
[email protected]


----------



## hbdunn2003 (Jun 3, 2007)

jingato said:


> I just finished negotiating on a 435i xDrive as well. I got it for $500 below invoice.
> 
> MSRP $58,300
> Sales price $53,500
> ...


Those numbers can't include taxes and fees.


----------



## jingato (Dec 8, 2013)

hbdunn2003 said:


> Those numbers can't include taxes and fees.


No, it doesnt include the taxes and fees. Im paying those up front. Is that not normal? This is my first BMW lease so I don't want to over pay either.


----------



## hbdunn2003 (Jun 3, 2007)

jingato said:


> No, it doesnt include the taxes and fees. Im paying those up front. Is that not normal? This is my first BMW lease so I don't want to over pay either.


Yes that is normal.

Just wanted to clarify for others when you said zero down payment.

Usually when you post the deal you get you also post what you are paying at signing.

So you are probably paying around $3500 plus the MSDs.

I am doing an ED through JMK, have been very plesed with them.

Enjoy


----------



## awadaz (Jan 26, 2014)

*About to sign lease in a couple of days. Am I being ripped off?*

Hi guys, I'm a first time car buyer in the U.S., I did as much research as I could before going shopping for a fully loaded 435i M Sport.

This is where I stand now:

-MSRP: $62600
-Final negotiated price: $57200
-36mo/12k miles
-61% residual at $38186
-$2500 total cash down which includes all the fees (acquisition...etc) and first month's lease
-$640/mo + tax
-being a newbie, I did not ask about the MF.
Is this a fair deal or should I be negotiating any further? I basically got them down from $5000 down and $779/mo. If this is a bad deal, I'll simply walk out.

Any help would be appreciated guys, I've already tried to ask fellow BMW lovers on another forum but nobody answered. Thanks so much!


----------



## shazi00 (Sep 18, 2013)

Did u try hassel and rallye ? Ralleye r douches but go in there and find their deal. Ask for a print out or write the numbers down. Go to hassel. They might match or undercut it by a little. 435 is very new so its a very hard deal to get. 

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shazi00 (Sep 18, 2013)

awadaz said:


> Hi guys, I'm a first time car buyer in the U.S., I did as much research as I could before going shopping for a fully loaded 435i M Sport.
> 
> This is where I stand now:
> 
> ...


There are calculators available to check out thr calculation and figure out where they over charging you.

The discount looks pretty decent following the 91% rule of invoice. The MF would be a minimum 0.00127 or somewhere close to 3% interest. Make sure they ain't hosing u on acquisition fee or DMV fee

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## mauicoug (Apr 20, 2009)

The money factor base is .00130 and the base acquisition fee is $725...make sure that is what you are being quoted. Email your CA and have him send you a complete breakdown of all fees.


----------



## berzerk91 (Feb 11, 2014)

Local dealership (NYC Area) is offering me this as their beast deal on a 435i xdrive. The car has about 600 miles on it already (demo car) and they***8217;re selling it $500 over invoice. They***8217;re saying they won***8217;t go lower unless I come up with a better offer from another dealership. I see two great deals in this thread that are beating mine (one nearby ***8211; JMK, I***8217;ve emailed them). Any advice?

MSRP: 57625
Selling: 53975
Invoice: 53475
Payment: 640.03
$3584.22 due at signing: $1996.69 tax, $640.03 first payment, $800 bank/doc fee, $147.50 (DMV, inspection, tire fees)


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

berzerk91 said:


> Local dealership (NYC Area) is offering me this as their beast deal on a 435i xdrive. The car has about 600 miles on it already (demo car) and they're selling it $500 over invoice. They're saying they won't go lower unless I come up with a better offer from another dealership. I see two great deals in this thread that are beating mine (one nearby - JMK, I've emailed them). Any advice?
> 
> MSRP: 57625
> Selling: 53975
> ...


Bad deal...don't do it.


----------



## berzerk91 (Feb 11, 2014)

Motorboat411 said:


> Bad deal...don't do it.


Trust me, I wasn't planning on it! I contacted JMK and I'm getting a $62,250k MSRP model for $659 a month starting (M Sport, and Dynamic Handling :thumbup. Any idea how low I can go on this one? Backing into the selling price it looks like $57240 or so.


----------



## carnutfan (Oct 28, 2006)

MSDs. Seven. Save $40-50 a month and you get then back at lease end. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## berzerk91 (Feb 11, 2014)

Yes, but I see someone above with a 62.8k car being quoted at $640, I've negotiated down to $649 but I'd like to go even further before I bring up MSDs or the $500 customer cash incentive (is this still available?)


----------



## Arcane.Host (Sep 8, 2006)

berzerk91 said:


> Yes, but I see someone above with a 62.8k car being quoted at $640, I've negotiated down to $649 but I'd like to go even further before I bring up MSDs or the $500 customer cash incentive (is this still available?)


The MSDs never should be brought up with a CA - no point introducing this here. You need to tell the finance manager that you want to do the 7 MSDs.

Are you referring to the drive event with $500? The dealer is assuming this too when quoting you monthly lease payments.

Had you been negotiating with invoice plus/minus x minus incentives minus all trunk money at buy rate money factor with buy rate lease acquisition fee, then you get the incentives and extras passed onto you. IMO this is a better approach as it keeps things transparent and avoids confusion.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## awadaz (Jan 26, 2014)

berzerk91 said:


> Yes, but I see someone above with a 62.8k car being quoted at $640, I've negotiated down to $649 but I'd like to go even further before I bring up MSDs or the $500 customer cash incentive (is this still available?)


berzerk91, I did a great deal of research on my lease before signing the $640 deal you mentioned. It was a pain since it was my first lease ever.

Bottom line, with today's numbers, the dealership can stand to go as low as $630/mo easy, before MSDs.
I was just tired of negotiating and didn't spend the extra effort for that last $10.

Stick to your guns and negotiate down to the $630-640 range (ask for 630, get 640). Make sure the numbers are all ok (MF, residual, selling price) and dont let them rip you off w/ dealer fees.

As long as you have the guts to walk away, you'll get the deal you want


----------



## SCmagnacumlaude (Jan 25, 2014)

Since the 4 Series is a new product I don't think you're gonna find any stellar deals yet. I've been negotiating with the lease outlet dot com and have received very reasonable pricing.


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

shogunman said:


> The MSDs never should be brought up with a CA - no point introducing this here. You need to tell the finance manager that you want to do the 7 MSDs.
> 
> Are you referring to the drive event with $500? The dealer is assuming this too when quoting you monthly lease payments.
> 
> ...


As shogunman states, that would be the better approach: $xxx over invoice + Destination. Then use MF (with no add on) and residuals that you can find on Bimmerfest or ask the finance guy to show you. Apply the MSD to lower the MF and the incentives to adjust the Cap costs. There is a fine Excel spreadsheet that I found on Bimmerfest and still use that helps quite a bit to make sense of it all  A search will find it or PM me your email address and I'll gladly share it.


----------



## berzerk91 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi everyone,
Thought I would take a moment to share that I closed a deal on that vehicle for $624/month without any cap cost reduction or MSDs (MSRP: $62,250 Edit: Sold at about $56,052). I'm picking it up this Friday! It was as simple as being willing to walk away. I also had one other dealer who was offering me $620 on a black model without the 19 inch tires. It's amazing how bad some other quotes were. Many dealers didn't even want to compete or follow up after I told them their quotes were extremely high.

Reviewed the residual, MF, doc fees, etc. and it's all clear. Thank you everyone! I will post pictures soon! Here's a teaser:


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

berzerk91 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Thought I would take a moment to share that I closed a deal on that vehicle for $624/month without any cap cost reduction or MSDs ($62,250 MSRP). I'm picking it up this Friday! It was as simple as being willing to walk away. I also had one other dealer who was offering me $620 on a black model without the 19 inch tires. It's amazing how bad some other quotes were. Many dealers didn't even want to compete or follow up after I told them their quotes were extremely high.
> 
> Reviewed the residual, MF, doc fees, etc. and it's all clear. Thank you everyone! I will post pictures soon! Here's a teaser:


Not to be too critical, but if you paid full MSRP with no cap cost reduction, I think you may have been hosed. Then again, perhaps these cars are so scarce full US MSRP is the going price but I doubt it.


----------



## berzerk91 (Feb 11, 2014)

rmorin49 said:


> Not to be too critical, but if you paid full MSRP with no cap cost reduction, I think you may have been hosed. Then again, perhaps these cars are so scarce full US MSRP is the going price but I doubt it.


The selling price is closer to $56k, I think you misread.


----------



## vstM3 (Aug 26, 2012)

Payment looks high for that car...does it include taxes?

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## berzerk91 (Feb 11, 2014)

vst335is said:


> Payment looks high for that car...does it include taxes?
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


No taxes included in the payment. It really was the best quote I could come up with in the tri-state area. I haven't seen anyone leasing for less with $0 cap cost reduction and no MSDs.


----------



## flyinghippo (Oct 1, 2013)

vst335is said:


> Payment looks high for that car...does it include taxes?
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


probably because he didn't put down MSDs.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

berzerk91 said:


> The selling price is closer to $56k, I think you misread.


My mistake, when I read $0 cap cost reduction, I thought that meant his deal was based on MSRP.


----------



## berzerk91 (Feb 11, 2014)

rmorin49 said:


> My mistake, when I read $0 cap cost reduction, I thought that meant his deal was based on MSRP.


No worries!


----------

